# My Spice Racks



## Callisto in NC (Sep 6, 2008)

I got some beautiful spice racks made by Buck, God rest his soul, and I love them.  Unfortunately, my new house has lower cabinets than my current place.  The good news is a wall free of nothing on it that would be great to hang them on.  They were designed to sit on the counter, so I need some advice on how to hang them. 

Here's a picture.  Any advice?  











Excuse the mess, I am moving.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 6, 2008)

Sure. Just buy a couple of those metal things on the back of pictures and whatnot. Hardware stores have them and they come with the small nails to fasten them with. Then you only need a couple nails in the wall to hang the rack on. 
If you find your studs you can hold the rack against the wall and see where to put those metal hangers so your wall nail goes in a stud. It won't make any difference if the metal brackets are centered on the rack or not if you use two.

Here's what they look like
http://us.nine.ebid.net/perl/auction.cgi?auction=1203019909-27148-0&mo=auction&from=froogle


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 6, 2008)

Here is a link to what I had in mind - called [SIZE=+1]Larson Juhl Strap Hangers.  Google "picture hangers" or it may even take a trip to Home Depot to see your options.  [/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE]*


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 6, 2008)

My advice is to hang them in my house.    Seriously, pacanis and kitchenelf gave you good advice.  I have some great ones that are really good for putting things like that on the wall, but I'm not at home and can't remember what they are called.  You just nail them to the back of the piece, then press it down into the wall (drywall, not solid wood or anything).  That way they are secure and don't swing or get lop-sided.

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay, so here's what I did.  The bottom one is not level and it may drive me nuts if I don't find a way to balance it.  I ancored it to the wall as best as possible.  Funny thing, The wall was so hollow at one place that the anchor went right through.  It was scary.  Fortunately with 5 screws, I don't think it will fall before I have some indication it's giving way (I hope).


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice job - they look beautiful !!!!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2008)

So what kind of anchors did you use?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> So what kind of anchors did you use?


These plastic anchors designed for drywall.  They are plastic, have a screw design, and a you put them into the wall using the Phillip's head screw bit on your drill. Then you use a screw into them.  Generally they are really cook but one went into the wall and one hit a stud.  The spices hide the screws, but it was so hard to drill into them. I felt like I was defaming the racks.    These are them





What's really funny is the bottom one is an EIGHTH of an inch off and it's driving me batty.  LOL.   I'm too much of a perfectionist and it was not easy to do this myself.

By the Way ~ BIG THANKS to Katy for calling me about this.  She really helped me find a way to display Buck's work proudly.  Now I just need more spices to fill them LOL


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2008)

Ackkk! You screwed through the rack?  
I know the anchors you are talking about. Waaaay overkill. Those things are heavy duty for sure. You could have gotten by with a small plastic rawl you drill a 1/4" hole for if you were going that route. But they are up there and you did it yourself!
If you relevel the one hopefully you can move the screw that's in the stud, or else you may have to move both.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 14, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Ackkk! You screwed through the rack?
> I know the anchors you are talking about. Waaaay overkill. Those things are heavy duty for sure. You could have gotten by with a small plastic rawl you drill a 1/4" hole for if you were going that route. But they are up there and you did it yourself!
> If you relevel the one hopefully you can move the screw that's in the stud, or else you may have to move both.



Katy and I talked and she was on board with drilling through the back panel on the top and bottom backing.  The drill holes are very small and I used masking tape, per Katy, and the wood survived wonderfully.  I've got a two year lease, so they'll be there for a while.  I don't know that it's over kill, the spice bottles are very heavy and it's a hollow dry wall wall.  I'd rather be safe than sorry and not have to clean up a bunch of broken glass and spices all over my floor.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2008)

Well the good thing is you have them mounted and I'm sure the racks will work well for you.


----------

